

Australian Apple iDevices hijacked, held to ransom - kschua
http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/consumer-security/australian-apple-idevices-hijacked-held-to-ransom-20140527-zrpbj.html

======
RachelF
Might be password re-use?

I wonder how many of them used the same details for eBay and Apple?

